# How to connect CABLE TV SET TOP BOX to LCD MONITOR?



## sachu21 (Feb 26, 2015)

How to connect CABLE TV SET TOP BOX to LCD MONITOR?
My local cable tv operator has supplied a set top box and it is having 'Composite Video Output'
This is the item specifications 
_DVB-S MPEG-2 SD Compliant
Composite Video Output: CVBS
RF Modulator CH3/CH4 or CH21~CH69 (Optional)
Stereo Audio Output: RCA
Advanced Security Supported
Video Resolution: 576p/480p/480i_


And the LCD monitor of my PC is having both VGA and a DVI input.

Now how do i connect this set top box to this monitor. Either to VGA or to DVI input. I am not planning to buy a tv tuner card and connect my PC to set top box. Instead i want to watch, cable tv channels on my LCD monitor, without turning my PC on.
[Shall connect the audio output of set top box to a speaker separately.]
Kindly help
thank you :innocent:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can use one of these Component - DVI connector to connect to your LCD monitor.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> You can use one of these Component - DVI connector to connect to your LCD monitor.


what this guy said. Easy peasy


----------



## louisa (May 9, 2015)

is there any suggestion of a good brand for this cable


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just buy an inexspencive one, no need to buy one that costs an arm and a leg


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Good advice from Tony! Click on this link for the *Monoprice brand* cable


----------

